# looking for a sander/spreader



## backtrack (Feb 17, 2008)

For my polaris6x6 Ranger.I just recently stumbled onto your site and thought somebody would could give me some direction.I have seen feed spreaders but have yet to see a spreader that would work good for my rig that would work for sand
Thanks
Dan.


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

Something like this?:










http://www.curtiscabs.com/SnowAndIceControl/default.aspx?ID=32&name=div2

Meyer also makes one called the Utility LPV:


----------



## backtrack (Feb 17, 2008)

There you go!That is just what i was looking for but it may be a little overkill for what i need but the way this winter is going it may be just the rig.
Thanks 
Dan


----------

